# In Fight ... Taliban Magazine



## jeepsport (13 Jun 2010)

Came across an insurgent magazine online. Basically their version of a morale killer IMO. Most pics are taken from open source but by the looks of it a few are taken by them.

http://sitemultimedia.org/docs/SITE_InFight_Taliban17.pdf


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by "morale killer", but if the Taliban want to play that game, well, we can play too.  And our "playbook" goes back farther






*(WARNING: GRAPHIC PHOTO FOLLOWS)*















































It's ok, he has his virgins now.  Too bad his earthly family now has to go without.  And too bad he died for a lie:





And we've destroyed cities:


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2010)

Of course, we don't hold grudges. Give up your evil game, and we will listen to you:

Former Taliban Militants attending a Shura in Kabul:





First Bundeskanzler of the Federal Republic of Germany


----------



## Snaketnk (14 Jun 2010)

Proud to see myself and some of my buddies doing our job in some of those pictures.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2010)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> Proud to see myself and some of my buddies doing our job in some of those pictures.


You were in Bomber Command?  (j/k)


----------



## jeepsport (14 Jun 2010)

Did the link work for anyone else, think you might need a login.

If you have a DIN account it shouldn't be a problem, but not sure for the retired or civi types here. Either way go to this page, http://www.siteintelgroup.com/
You can send an email to OSI via din and get a username

Yeah morale killer, if you looked through you'd of noticed the mutliple pics of the ramp ceremonies, injured soldiers etc along with a short blurb from them.

But yes we do our own morale thing, all you have to do is look through FB


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2010)

jeepsport said:
			
		

> Did the link work for anyone else, think you might need a login.


The link worked for me, both DIN and internet.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jun 2010)

Let's also remember the inflation factor in Taliban reports:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/93489/post-940884.html#msg940884


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2010)

We could also counter with this simple message:
When it comes to liberty and justice, we've buried over 60,000 of our war dead:
Normandy:




And this, from ONE DAY in 1942, at a little town in France, called Dieppe:




If they don't like the clean cemetery shots, then this:


----------



## mariomike (14 Jun 2010)

Veteran's Affairs photo-shopped version of the above:
http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/content/collections/poster/images/jpgs_lrg/poster_1992.jpg

Only five Canadians ( and two British ) are in this French cemetery. KIA the same night in 1944, but not forgotten:


----------

